# Blackwater lights 5/22



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Hit the ramp at about 10, water was nice and flat. I was really bummed to see two of my favorite lights not on but checked around anyways. Found a small light with what I hoped was specks all over it. Threw the fly I used the other night at 3 mile without the first bump so I lightened the leader to a piece of 8lb mono and threw on a yellow popping bug. Ended up with 4 rat reds and one hybrid (??) bass. Crossed the bay to some bright lights and ended up with two more hybrids (I guess??). By now the bug has no eyes left and the tide was doing something I'm sure but the bite stopped. Got lunch tomorrow and a lot of casting practice.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome work Josh.....Good deal brother! And to think, I ALMOST went to BW and fished the lights after dropping you off Wed. I didn't want to come in to early and wake momma up but all went well anyways!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report! I'm glad you've stuck with it and are catching some nice fish. Those are indeed hybrids.


----------

